# 97 Maxima -Struts / Shocks replacement (KYB GR2/OEM)



## samyom (May 15, 2011)

I have 97 nissan maxima and looks like it needs new struts/shock absorbers.
I went to couple mechanics and all of them said they are gone and needs to be replaced. One gave quote for OEM Strut assembly kit, another for KYB GR2 and another for Monroe. Cost for KYB / Monroe are almost same but OEM is little pricier.

Here are parts recommended to be replaced by one of the mechanics:

1: Strut Assembly (FL/FR).
2: Strut Mounting Kit w/ Bearing (2)
3: Strut Bellows (2)
4: Shock Absorbers (RL/RR)
5: Shock Mounting Kit (2)
6: Shock Bellows (1) Why one and not 2?
7. Sway Bar Link Kit

Car Usage: I use it for regular day-to-day travel and nothing harsh or special.

So my questions are:

1: Which one should I go with OEM, KYB GR2 or Monroe or any other? I plan to keep this car for another 15-20k miles. I read reviews KYB GR2 are much better than Monroe SenaTrac.

2: Should I be replacing all of the above or not all are necessary?

3: If I need all of the above, should I get the whole assembled one that included spring as well or it's not necessary to replace spring?

4: I found someone on Craigslist who can do the job about $200 less than auto shops. Is it ok to hire someone from Craigslist to do this job? (mobile mechanic - who claims to be certified and worked at auto shop for 10+ years)? I will go for alignment to some shop after the installment.

5: Good place to buy the above items?? I have found these two so far the cheapest: Advance auto parts and Car Parts Warehouse.

Any guidance really appreciated.

Thank you.
Samy


----------

